# need a good food for my suprise mum..



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Mum is a bit on the thin side, not dangerously but I wasn't expecting her to be pregnant when I brought her and so they are on store brand which they have always done very well on. I'm in the UK. What good food brand can I get for her? Her babies are small and although I had to remove a few to help her as she was stressed I'm worried about her nutrition.
Any info to help would be fab. I get paid tuesday so I can go get some food for her.
Thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Her staple diet should be fine, but you can also feed her scrambled eggs, porridge, chicken, wet cat food, mashed potato, bread soaked in milk in addition to it. Those things are all good for the babies as well when their eyes open


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I didn't know mice could eat cat food and chicken. Thanks for letting me know. I actually don't have any of that the nearest thing I have is muslei. I have to get some bread tomorrow, have milk in so I can do that tomorrow too as well as getting them some egg.
Thanks very much I will get on it. Want to see her doing better and see her babies getting some weight on them as they are a bit teeny for their age..


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I like cooking a cup of oatmeal and them melting in a spoonful of peanut butter. And before this thread can become another one discussing peanut butter, here is a link to an old thread that talks about it: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=9251&hilit=peanut

Otherwise, yup, eggs and cooked chicken is great.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you both. The babies were so thin and scrawny and now have pudgy bellies after following your advice. Mummy mouse is also a lot happier and starting to put some weight on! I can't thank you enough


----------

